# 28lbs Later...



## Lellow

Hello :flow:

I thought id start a little thread for those who are looking to lose around 2 stone...I have 3 months to do it, so i better crack on!

The plan is to swap meal ideas, egg eachother on if we're having a bad day, any tips and diet secrets that you think would be good to share!
Im considering doing the Slim Fast diet as well as completely knocking out carbs....But I LOVE PASTA!!!

Even if nobody joins in im just gonna write down how im getting on!
Ill hopefully do some before photos then some after ones too hopefully if all goes well!

Im off to find a ticker now....

:flower:


----------



## bump_wanted

Hey :) ive got about 3 stone to shift.

Just an idea but if you love pasta you should consider slimming world you can eat it all day xx


----------



## Lellow

Hiya!

I tried SW - But i couldnt really attend the classes regularly enough and i do think that its quite an important part of the journey!

AND its soooo expensive to do it online :shock:

Have you lost any so far or are you just starting out?


----------



## Fabby

WOOP WOOP to the 2 stone weight loss thread!!!! COME ON LETS HAVE IT!!!!! lol.

I weighed myself this morning completely naked and i was 12st 5lbs so i want to get to 9st 12lbs so thats a weight loss of 2st 8 lbs. 

Ok yesterday i had oast and marmalade for my breakfast because at this point i hadnt kicked myself up my arse to get on a diet. lunch i had 4 ryvitas with low fat spread cheese, youghurt and banana. For tea i had salmon, rice, peppers, onions and peas made very spicey all mixed together on my plate with a yoghurt. 

This morning i have had a bowl of fruit and fibre. For dinner i am having ryvita and LF chese again with a banana and a yoghurt. Not ure about tea yet. 

God thing is is that DH wants to diet too. 

x


----------



## Lellow

Thats sounding good. 
I need to weigh myself....actually do i? No i do. I was going to do the whole try on a smaller pair of jeans on every couple of weeks but its lbs i wanna lose and it'd be a good way of tracking things!

Have you ever been on myfitnesspal - Ive seen a few ppl on here with tickers from there so i might check it out!

Im also gonna d/load a calorie counting app on my iPhone to see how many cals im consuming!

Have you got an outfit or an occassion your wanting to lose it for or is it just to generally feel better [as discussed in yesterdays thread?].

Ive off on my hols on Aug 27th, then my bros getting married in Sept, so its all going on...


----------



## Fabby

No, just to generally feel better about myself and get my pre-pregnancy body back. Well, quite before pre-pregnancy body back actually! I let go a bit before i got pregnant. I was a lovely 9st when i got married in aug 2008 but i doubt very much i could get to that weight again though. I will be happy at 9st 12lbs ish give a 1 lb or 2 either side for treat days! I have just had a slice of tomato on each ryvita just to take the dryness away - it was really nice actually. It was ryvitas i ate before i got married and got down to 9st and i actually really enjoy eating them. 

What are you having eat today and tonight? xx


----------



## mummy1985

Can I join?! In an ideal world I would like to lose 4 stone (was overweight before pregnancy and craved anything sweet during!) I would like to start with a smaller goal though so 2 stone should be achievable! 

I'm thinking of starting slimming world as I have zero motivation! I want to be fit and healthy for when Abigail starts crawling so I can keep up with her! I really struggled with my niece! I don't have any scales yet but I'll nip into town tomorrow and get some so I'll let you know tomorrow what I weigh!


----------



## Lellow

Fabby - I do love Ryvita, esp the poppy seed/sesame seed ones...and i like puttin Laughing Cow Light on them!
Im gonna try and drink loads of water....I dont drink enough!
Im also gonna need to cut down on fizzy drinks - I cant have any fizzy drink thats DIET :sick:

As for tonight, i have no idea...I might try doing a chilli con carne or something along those lines! But ill have mine with out the rice!

Mummy1985....Of course you can...:)
I was weighing up between scales and just trying clothes on every couple of weeks just to see if they fit better each time! But i reckon im gonna do both!

:)


----------



## bump_wanted

Lellow said:


> Hiya!
> 
> I tried SW - But i couldnt really attend the classes regularly enough and i do think that its quite an important part of the journey!
> 
> AND its soooo expensive to do it online :shock:
> 
> Have you lost any so far or are you just starting out?

Yeah it is a good help to go to the actual classes

Ive only just started i lost 3.5lbs last week that was my first week, i weigh in tomorrow so fingers crossed xx


----------



## stephmum2be

Can i join? I want to lose 3 stone and get back to my pre preg weight of 9st. I keep starting to eat healthY then get mega cravings for junk :( ive started healthy eating again today and had porridge for breakfast, egg salad for dinner and tea is lamb with a few potatoes and a load of veg. I know i can lose weight i lost 4 1/2 stone before i had Isabella with just healthy eating and exercise but i cant seem to fit the exercise in anymore and keep going off track but hopefully us girls can help each other out :D XX


----------



## mummy1985

Lellow said:


> Mummy1985....Of course you can...:)
> I was weighing up between scales and just trying clothes on every couple of weeks just to see if they fit better each time! But i reckon im gonna do both!
> 
> :)

OK I've decided to join slimming world on the 6 week thing and see if it works! I won't buy scales just yet as I'll get weighed every week, if I buy scales I'll be tempted to weigh myself every day! I've got loads of clothes that I'd love to be able to fit into so maybe I'll pick a nice top and jeans and photograph myself in them each week until I'm skinny enough to wear them out the house lol!


----------



## Lellow

bump_wanted said:


> Lellow said:
> 
> 
> Hiya!
> 
> I tried SW - But i couldnt really attend the classes regularly enough and i do think that its quite an important part of the journey!
> 
> AND its soooo expensive to do it online :shock:
> 
> Have you lost any so far or are you just starting out?
> 
> Yeah it is a good help to go to the actual classes
> 
> Ive only just started i lost 3.5lbs last week that was my first week, i weigh in tomorrow so fingers crossed xxClick to expand...

Oh please do let me know how you get on tonight...


----------



## Lellow

mummy1985 said:


> Lellow said:
> 
> 
> Mummy1985....Of course you can...:)
> I was weighing up between scales and just trying clothes on every couple of weeks just to see if they fit better each time! But i reckon im gonna do both!
> 
> :)
> 
> OK I've decided to join slimming world on the 6 week thing and see if it works! I won't buy scales just yet as I'll get weighed every week, if I buy scales I'll be tempted to weigh myself every day! I've got loads of clothes that I'd love to be able to fit into so maybe I'll pick a nice top and jeans and photograph myself in them each week until I'm skinny enough to wear them out the house lol!Click to expand...

Good plan....Ive got some lovely jeans i wanna wear but they wont go over my thighs...

Mind if i ask your dress size?


----------



## mummy1985

At the moment I'm comfortable in a 16, I used to wear 14 but would love to be a 12! I think I'll start by getting back into my 14's though :)


----------



## Lellow

Oooops sorry Steph - Yes the more the merrier.....The more the support the better :)

I know exactly what you mean about the excercise...theres just not enuf hours in the day to do it all....also i find doing health eating AND excercises is hard for me to maintain both at once...

But my friends a gym trainer and wholeheartedly believes thats your food intake is 70% of the key to losing weight!

Welcome :)


----------



## Lellow

mummy1985 said:


> At the moment I'm comfortable in a 16, I used to wear 14 but would love to be a 12! I think I'll start by getting back into my 14's though :)

Yep same as me, altho im veering more toward an 18 :cry: Id ideally wanna be a 14 as i have a ton of clothes in that size.

Are you going to try and excercise too?


----------



## mummy1985

Not sure about that! Like you say there are so many hours in the day! I'm going to try walking when the weather is good and swimming.


----------



## Lellow

I also work so its even more of a bugger to fit this all in....Plus the vending machine at work is ssssssssooooooo tempting :lol:

Have you got a goal or anything, like an event/holiday eyc to work towards?


----------



## Zoex89x

Hi can I join in too please :) my names Zoe( I guess that's obvious lol) I've already lost just over 3stone and have 2 more to go and my goal date is the same as yours lellow as it's my friends wedding that day and I really want to wear a nice dress for it. Goodluck everyone!!!!


----------



## Lellow

Zoex89x said:


> Hi can I join in too please :) my names Zoe( I guess that's obvious lol) I've already lost just over 3stone and have 2 more to go and my goal date is the same as yours lellow as it's my friends wedding that day and I really want to wear a nice dress for it. Goodluck everyone!!!!

Oh yes, most definately......:)

Are you doing any diet in particular?


----------



## Zoex89x

Lellow said:


> Zoex89x said:
> 
> 
> Hi can I join in too please :) my names Zoe( I guess that's obvious lol) I've already lost just over 3stone and have 2 more to go and my goal date is the same as yours lellow as it's my friends wedding that day and I really want to wear a nice dress for it. Goodluck everyone!!!!
> 
> Oh yes, most definately......:)
> 
> Are you doing any diet in particular?Click to expand...

:) I've just been eating healthily 1500cals a day and was excersising loads but lost my motivation with that and need to hurry up and find it again for to get rid of these last 2st!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Please dont do slimfast, much better products out their, being biggest loser shakes!

Ive got 2.5st left :)


----------



## Lellow

Whats that? Ive never heard of it?

Also well done - Looks like youve done amazingly :thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lellow said:


> Whats that? Ive never heard of it?
> 
> Also well done - Looks like youve done amazingly :thumbup:

Biggest loser? Like Tv programme. Only they encourage more of healthy eating i think with handy booklet you get.

They do a range of shakes/soups/bars bit more expensive than slimfast but they havent got as much processed sugars in them, much higher in protein too. 

Thank you :)


----------



## lucylu79

Lellow said:


> Hiya!
> 
> I tried SW - But i couldnt really attend the classes regularly enough and i do think that its quite an important part of the journey!
> 
> AND its soooo expensive to do it online :shock:
> 
> Have you lost any so far or are you just starting out?



Just a thought but if you go to the slimming world website there is a 7 day plan on there and i'm sure you could ask any questions in here, I do the plan and it does work. :flower:


----------



## Lellow

Thanks guys!


----------



## xCookieDough

Ooo may I join *slowly walks in*
I sooo need to loose around 2 stone! Want to do so for my 21st in December, I NEED to get back to a size 6 damn it! Going to buy a dress soon and hang it up on the bedroom door like I did last time, the more I look at it the more it motivates me to fit into! It's a good idea ladies lol. Let the journey begin!!...
__XO


----------



## bump_wanted

I think id starve to death if i was to do slim fast or master cleanse or anything thing like that i need real food or i just fall off the wagon.

Hows everyone gettin on ive got my 2nd weigh in tonight im scared xx


----------



## Fabby

Well ladies i am the first one of us to FALL OFF THE WAGON (FOTW)!! I wen out for lunch with friends and had a chicken bagutte with chips and 2 halves of lager!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lellow

Dont worry....just make up for it today....

Its the weekend soon, thats ALWAYS a bad sign :lol: Im terrible when DH is home :dohh:


----------



## stephmum2be

I fell of aswell im so bad! I had 2 BIG glasses of wine last night and when i drink i snack so i ended up having some crisps, i'll be good today tho! :)


----------



## mummy1985

Well I went to slimming world yesterday and I'm not sure I'll get on with it but I'll give it a go! I've put on a bit more than I thought but to get down to my "normal" weight it's about 29lbs but I'd like to be a bit thinner than I was!

I've created one of those tickers to motivate me!


----------



## stephmum2be

mummy1985 said:


> Well I went to slimming world yesterday and I'm not sure I'll get on with it but I'll give it a go! I've put on a bit more than I thought but to get down to my "normal" weight it's about 29lbs but I'd like to be a bit thinner than I was!
> 
> I've created one of those tickers to motivate me!

What was it like hun? Im thinking of joining xx


----------



## MrsKippling

Hi ladies, can i hop in here too?

I lost a over stone at the start of the year but got a bit lazy and started eating junk food again so put on a few pounds. I want to lose exactly 2 stone by september because my man is looking into whisking me away for a week and i will need a bikini bod!!

Im not following any diet in particular more trying to cut out the cr*p i eat, swap fizzy drinks/coffee for water and exercise exeercise exercise!!

Ive got an exercise bike so im going to attempt to do half an hour minimum a day, plus some sit ups, squats and anything else that will get me the body of a goddess in 4months!!

reckon its doable ladies???xx


----------



## mummy1985

stephmum2be said:


> What was it like hun? Im thinking of joining xx

It was a bit rubbish to be honest, the meeting was just going through what everyone had lost and talking about it, I was falling asleep lol! The plan itself looks interesting and the reason I chose it was because hubby won't eat "diet" food so I thought this was a compromise and it looks good for that reason, but if it was just me to feed I think I'd go back to weight watchers. 

MrsKippling I think that's perfectly do-able!


----------



## MrsKippling

Im hoping so! Im on a major mission! Could just use a bit of support, im really bad for turning to food when im stressed/upset and i have PND so the 2 kinda come hand in hand! 
Ive re focused though...will be good to have people to keep me motivated xxx


----------



## stephmum2be

mummy1985 said:


> stephmum2be said:
> 
> 
> What was it like hun? Im thinking of joining xx
> 
> It was a bit rubbish to be honest, the meeting was just going through what everyone had lost and talking about it, I was falling asleep lol! The plan itself looks interesting and the reason I chose it was because hubby won't eat "diet" food so I thought this was a compromise and it looks good for that reason, but if it was just me to feed I think I'd go back to weight watchers.
> 
> MrsKippling I think that's perfectly do-able!Click to expand...

Thanks hun it'd be me and hubby too so i might try it instead of ww :)


----------



## xCookieDough

MrsKippling - Could you please take down your avator picture LOL!! It's SOOO tempting omgg!

So how are we all doing today ladies? I feel so tempted to go out and eat so much junk, but no, no more! I ate crap for 9 months it's time to be serious! Just had some chickpea soup and 2 slices of brown bread, thinking about cutting out the bread though.
__XO


----------



## littlestar85

Can I join too? I need to lose a good few stone. At my best (which wa still too big for my height) I was 10 stone 2lbs, I'm now 12 stone 10lbs...:cry:

I want to get down to 9 and 1/2 stone before TTC number 2 (so in about a year and a half). What makes it hard to do easily is the fact that I'm breastfeeding so I have to be careful not to eat too little or exercise too much.

I'm using myfitnesspal and have lost 4lbs this month just by calorie counting so slow progress but can't complain I guess.i


----------



## MrsKippling

xCookieDough said:


> *MrsKippling - Could you please take down your avator picture LOL!! It's SOOO tempting omgg!*
> So how are we all doing today ladies? I feel so tempted to go out and eat so much junk, but no, no more! I ate crap for 9 months it's time to be serious! Just had some chickpea soup and 2 slices of brown bread, thinking about cutting out the bread though.
> __XO

sooooo didnt consider that when joining this thread :dohh:


----------



## greenlady

Hi can I join you? I don't know how it happened but since going back to work when flora was 9 months I have put weight on and I'm just feeling a bit crap about myself at the mo. I'm about 62 ish kgs ( I don't have electric scales so it's hard to see exactly) maybe 63 which is about 10 stone something. I am a shorty and should really be under 9 stone, so it's about 1 stone I want to lose realistically.
I find it hard because I eat pretty healthy anyway just probably too much portion-wise, and I like to drink wine but I'm cutting it out except maybe once a week. And exercise -there just never seems to be enough time. I've started going to the gym again in my lunch break but there's not enough time to get much done! So I need more exercise and hoping to get some inspiration and motivation from you lovely ladies! 
Also I've been using the myfitnesspal app to track my calories x


----------



## Lellow

The more the merrier.....:happydance:

What diet are you all going to try....?


----------



## greenlady

I'm not doing a specific diet I'm just watching my calories using the app, cut right back on alcohol and maybe reduce the carbs as well. My oh loves pasta and we have it quite a lot so that will be hard to cut that. And no snacks except fruit.


----------



## xCookieDough

MrsKippling said:


> xCookieDough said:
> 
> 
> *MrsKippling - Could you please take down your avator picture LOL!! It's SOOO tempting omgg!*
> So how are we all doing today ladies? I feel so tempted to go out and eat so much junk, but no, no more! I ate crap for 9 months it's time to be serious! Just had some chickpea soup and 2 slices of brown bread, thinking about cutting out the bread though.
> __XO
> 
> sooooo didnt consider that when joining this thread :dohh:Click to expand...

Haha, that's so funny, and the funny thing is I didin't have those cakes not to long ago... oh my mouth it watering, I must stop looking at your picture! lmao
__XO


----------



## mummy1985

Hi all!

Well I should have lost some weight this week, I've picked up a sickness and diarrhoea bug :( 

I've been so ill this morning, I can't keep anything down even water. I feel a little better now but still not 100%. I don't think I'll tell my sw leader that I was ill, I might be slimmer of the week in my 1st week lol!


----------



## MrsKippling

mummy1985 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Well I should have lost some weight this week, I've picked up a sickness and diarrhoea bug :(
> 
> I've been so ill this morning, I can't keep anything down even water. I feel a little better now but still not 100%. I don't think I'll tell my sw leader that I was ill, I might be slimmer of the week in my 1st week lol!

:haha: yey to weightloss but boo to being poorly :( hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## chetnaz

Can I join you? I have more than 2-3 stones to lose (try 5 stones!) but I want to at least lose 2 stones by August as I'd like not to look like a beached whale on holiday this summer. I'm not sure what i weigh as I avoid the scales like the plague but I will go out and buy some scales today and weigh & measure myself before I start (although I may not be able to share it with you :blush:). I'm a size 18 and I'd like to be a size 14 by my holiday. Need lots of support and encouragement ladies, as I have very little willpower and a very sweet tooth - not a good combination!


----------



## kasey c

Hi there, please could I join you too? I started my weight loss journey 4 weeks ago and have lost 13.5 lbs already - still have another 17lbs to lose and aim to lose 2lbs per week which is considered a healthy weight loss per week. My lifestyle change has involved: cutting down on my portion sizes, reduced the amount of carbs I eat, drinking 8 glasses of water a day and have completely cut out alcohol and sugary drinks, have around 2-3 cups of coffee or tea, have cut out creamy sauces, increased my fruit and veg portions to about 8 (was about 5 before), eating earlier (was eating about 7:30-8pm but now have dinner at 6-6:15pm) and keeping active. I still allow myself a couple of treats every week- so don't feel I'm missing out. Wishing good luck to everyone on their weight loss journeys :) xx


----------



## TwilightAgain

I'm in! I need to lose 27lb to get to my goal of 9 stone. I'd like to lose at least a stone before my birthday (23rd August!).


----------



## mummy1985

well the illness may have helped but I've lost 6lbs this week! A real motivation to stick to the diet this week, I don't want the shame of putting any back on at weigh in!


----------



## funkymama

Hi Guys,
I was 67kg and since 3 weeks im 62.5 kg
i'm doing weight watchers and also power walking/jogging about 3 x a week
the weight loss is really slow but i'm eating less and filled up easily.
My goal is 53kg and i wanna get into my size 8's by Decemeber so let's see if I can do it, baby weight is sooo hard to shift. I don't wanna cut out carbs coz when you start eating them the weight comes back on again....

does anyone have any great lunch ideas quick and simple ones?


----------



## Inge

Hiya! Im 12st 7lbs and need to be 9st 7lbs possibly 9st if I can managed it :haha: So 3 stone to lose :wacko: Im just counting cals and trying to do some exercise but with a clingy baby its hard :wacko: Im trying to resist things like chips and chicken nuggets but its hard when its in the freezer for the rest of the family :dohh:


----------



## mummy1985

How is everyone doing?


----------



## BabyKerslake

Hi All,

Newbie to the thread - hope you don't mind.

I am currently 81kg and have to get down to 64kg as soon as possible! lol. Have lots to lose and no motivation at all to do it with! Currently weighing in each week with a friend, watching what I eat whilst doing horse riding and pilates. Fingers crossed it will work! 

x


----------



## greenlady

I bought myself some electronic scales only to find that I am 1kg more than I thought (boo) but the stupid things gave me different readings on different patches of the same floor! So I took them back. They were salter as well, from Argos. Can anyone recommend scales?
In the meantime I am using the old mechanical scales but without a set of binoculars I can't see if there have been any small changes to my weight. However after 2 weeks of sticking to 1200 calories a day and 3-4 times exercising a week I am hoping to have lost at least that kilo that I didn't realise I had :dohh:


----------



## Inge

iv had a sickness bug so have been eating crap to keep myself alive :haha: Am going to try to lower the amount im eating and make it better now. Today iv had ; 3 low fat 100g yogurts (98cals each), 2 toast and marmite, 1 cheese and chicken sandwich and 2 bowls of rice pudding. Thats alot isnt it :blush: Iv got a bit of a complex about how much I eat and I always think its huge amounts when really I have usually ; B-porridge or toast and marmite, L-sandwhich or pasta/diet ready meal D- pasta dish/chilli and rice with OH.


----------



## odd_socks

*i need to shift 2 stones so guess i fit in here *


----------

